# Try this with a Bersa 380



## tarmac (May 25, 2008)

With the slide back and inserting a full magazine till you hear a click then sharply tap the bottom of the magazine with the palm of you hand. Did the slide move forward chambering a round? Be sure your safety is on and the weapon is pointed in a safe direction.


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

I think all of the Bersa .380 full size do this. Mine does. If you slam a magazine in hard with the slide back, the slide will normally slam shut, loading a round.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

Its a feature, it won't do it with an empty mag. My wife's cc does the same thing


----------



## kevingreen1 (Apr 19, 2008)

My MP40c does this also when a full mag is slamed in, not gently placed in.


----------



## tarmac (May 25, 2008)

Thank you, I thought it was just me.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

This has been brought up many times at the bersa talk forums.
Bersa says it is designed to do that.
If you are in a tight spot and you have to change out magazines, all you have to do is drop the empty and slap a fresh one in and the slide automatically closes and loads the first round off the top.
At least that is the way it was explained.


----------



## Rupert (Oct 2, 2009)

I've had that happen with a few well worn 1911's and M-9's as well.


----------

